# 7 Reasons MRE’s are Better than Backpacking Meals



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

There is a common misconception among people who have never eaten MRE's that they are the same as backpacking meals. (I'll even admit to being this naive in the past) They are both lightweight meals on the go; that's about where the similarities end.

1. Calories

Most Mountain House backpacking meals have 400-600 calories. All military MRE's have approximately 1250. Everyone knows survival is a calorie game. You have to put as much or more in than you use and MRE's are a more efficient way to do that.

2. Side Dish

Every standard issue MRE comes with a side dish, usually something like rice, vegetables, or fruit. Backpacking meals only come with one main entree unless you buy extra sides.

3. Cracker or Bread

Every MRE comes with a cracker or break package. I don't know about you, but I'm a good southern boy and I like to have some kind of bread at every meal. You gotta have something to push with&#8230;

4. Dessert, Candy, Spread

MRE's come with a dessert package and candy (yes, both) as well as a spread for your bread like peanut butter, jelly, or cheese. Backpack Meal: No, No, and No.

5. Drink Mix

MRE's get a sports drink, hot chocolate, tea, coffee, or shake. Of course with backpacking meal you have to bring your own.

6. Accessories

Every MRE comes with an accessories packet that can include things such as (but not limited to) spoon, matches, TP, wipes, sugar, salt, chewing gum, and of course Tabasco. You know where this is going: Backpack meals have none of these.

7. Heater

And finally the most important reason MRE's are better than backpacking meals: the Flameless Ration Heater. If it's driving rain, freezing, and you have no fire supplies, with an MRE you can still have a hot meal. Just tear open the heater pouch, add water, add entree, and wait.

This is something that helped me thought I would share
repost from Survival Cache


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Also, isn't the bags waterproof?


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

I know they are vacuum sealed so I would say yes? I think, lmao


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

Down side of MRE's is that if you have to lug a bunch of them, you better forget about taking much else with you. Things are really heavy after awhile. You lug 3 days of three mre's each and figure out the weight, but you can lug about 10 days freeze dried meals and not really even know that they are there.


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

can you get the same amount of calories for the same weight?


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Just a thought... I spent a year in Northern Greenland... about 544 miles from the Pole (shotlady... be nice).  And... they issued us "white" packaged MREs that had 4500 kilocalories. They are called cold weather MREs. I found a site that discusses them. Here's the link. I don't know if they still make them... but it might be worth a look... considering the calorie to weight ratio.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

I've eaten tons of white MRE's (Cold weather MRE's). They gave them to us when we took on Iraq ::rambo:: they are mostley freeze dried foods and they taste good as well. The bacon and eggs was uumm uuummm good! They gave us those when they had them due to the calorie count. The cold weather MRE's have double calories in them and at almost the same weight as normal MRE's they are 100X more goooooder (GA Terms), but very expensive!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Jager... does that mean they are still available?


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Jager... does that mean they are still available?


MREInfo.com - RCW

maybe that will help


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

Where is the cheapest place to get real MRE's?


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Steal them?  Nothing is cheaper than free. 

J/K... don't steal them until the SHTF and you need to shoot somebody and take their gear.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I refer to them as _meals refused by Ethiopians_. Unless I'm starving I'll stick to the stuff I keep lol


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

you guys are so funny, I will do my research, thanks anyways


----------

